# Abbuchung von Transpanonia Ltd.



## Blasius (5 Juni 2017)

Ich brauche Eure Hilfe, eine Transpanonia Ltd. bucht bei mir von Der Handyrechnung ab. Das sind zwar nur 1,99 pro Woche, deswegen ist mir das jetzt erst nach Monaten aufgefallen.
Ich bin mir nicht bewusst irgendein Abo abgeschlossen zu haben (ok ich hab Erotik gekuckt)
Was kann ich da machen jetzt ??


----------



## Hippo (5 Juni 2017)

Lesen ...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-drittanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844

https://antispam-ev.de/wiki/Widerspruch_an_Provider_bei_Abzocke_mit_Handy-Abo_-_nicht_bestellt


----------

